# New Moon Snapper on Fire



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

New Moon Snapper on Fire

Mangrove snapper can be a tricky little fellow to fool. They love to eat and run; they are very good at it. The mangrove (mango) snapper is a common target for anglers because of its availability in bays, inshore, and offshore to depths approaching 200 feet. The mango is highly prized because of its light and flaky flesh.
Last week the Florida Fisherman ll returned from a 63 hour 'deep-drop' trip with thousands of pounds of huge grouper:

This weekend we will be targeting the elusive mango snapper. We will be fishing a few days after the new moon. Will we find, 'New Moon Snapper on Fire?' Or will they be holding out for the June second 12:21 P.M. full moon? Best way to fins out is to go see. Join me as we find out together. We are ready:

Decision time: Do we eat? hit our cozy bunks, or troll for kings?
Now that's a good way to enjoy the long ride:

That was fun. Now let's hit the bunks. Wow! It can't be time to get up already. Captain Garett calls for 'battle stations.' It's always an honor to have ladies joining in the action. Watch out guys; these girls are good. Ms. Lisa Skovron holding down fishing spot # 6.

It's a good thing Lisa showed us how to catch snapper. That huge # 1 box is filling up early. Thanks Lisa!

Oh no! Mr. James Hanley, that's no mangrove snapper:

On & on goes the great battle. Finally, color:


Good job, sir. It's great having you on our team. The great fish was vented and immediately dove for his rocky home.
Looks like the king fish are hungry also:

And, as the sun does its thing, the fish are not the only ones hungry.

Chef Tammy to the rescue. with her signature Country gravy & sausage over hot biscuits, hash browns, eggs, bacon and sausage.. What a way to start the morning:


Hope the fish are still hungry. They are!


Mr. James Hanley (L), Laura Hanley, Fist mate Will McClure, and Mr. John Martin. Gosh! Wonder which one Laura is? Ms. Hanley graduates from USF in August with a degree in Bio Medical Science:

Laura congratulates Mr. Martin. John ended up with three gags on this trip. 

Just think! July is gag season:

Looks like the snapper are still hungry:

Nice scamps Captain Garett:

Let's visit one of the final resting place of a once proud vessel of the sea. Hopefully the amber jacks will be home and hungry. It's looking good! The fights are on:


Now that's worth remembering:

Talk about a fighting machine:



That lady can fish:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

They are good eating too:



Well! With two huge fish boxes stuffed full guess it's about time to visit Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy.' Nothing beats pot roast with all the trimmings. What an adventure.
We are stuffed and ever so tired; let's hit our AC bunks. Take us home Captain John.
Now that was one quick night. Davit T. that looks impressive. Hey! wait until you see my AJ's. I could not begin to carry everything in one trip:

Unfortunately most of the bigger fish were not entered in the jack pot. The winning grouper hit the scales at 7 pounds, snapper 6, and AJ 40 pounds.


Will we fine, 'New Moon Snapper on Fire?' Well! That mountain says it all:


I have been fishing Florida waters, and hunting Florida woods for well over 1/2 a century. When not fishing I am hunting at Perry Florida's Two Guys & a Hog. Why there? Even my guide Mr. Francisco Octavio (L) can't believe the cutters on my 290 pound trophy.
Check out the story of my hunt at: Hunting Forum






This weekend is a 44 hour full moon snapper trip. Think I will see if I like new or full moon better. Then, I am going to see if I can top my personal best wild Florida boar. Will be sure to share; better yet, join me.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

